# Micro-bursts..



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been a very warm spring here in the Rockies, so warm the ground thawed and allowed me to do some needed groundskeeping in my rabbi try and coop. I was taking the poo from both and mixing it into my cold frames when a micro-burst kicked up. This broke the twine that was holding up the sliding Ladd door I was using as a cold frame. When the twine broke the wind also picked up the window and tossed it about 5 feet right into a rock pile.. The tempered glass exploded and chickens went flying... Sigh... No harm to the chicken who were mixing up the soil and poo and no harm to me or the dogs. Time to find a new piece of glass... I know there is one around here somewhere.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well rats! So glad no one was hurt!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What a thing to happen!!! Glad everyone's okay.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

It really was intense. One minute it's calm and warm and in hauling 5 gallon buckets of rabbit and chicken poo, the nexus it's a full blown zephyr blowing things all over. I'm pretty sure I saw marry poppins


----------

